# Impression of Sweden Yachts



## mcagney (Jan 9, 2004)

I am strongly considering purchasing a 1983 Sweden 38. This vessel has 3 speed primary racing winches, triple spreader mast, hydraulic backstay, baby stay, outhaul & vang, running rigging and teak deck and is set up for racing. Does anybody have any comments about Sweden’s? I intend to use it for cruising/racing in Long Island Sound and probably trips to Nantucket and if times allow up to Maine.


----------



## john232 (Aug 18, 2003)

I have heard and read that Sweden yachts are some of the finest in the world. I would sail the boat first. What do you plan on using the boat for? Race, cruise coastal, blue water passage maker, ect.. ect.. ?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

These are tough boats to classify. They are essentially IOR type forms which means that they are intended to be performance oriented and have some of the compromises that comes from being an IOR era performance cruiser. They are not very good light air boats and they are not very good heavy air boats. They are not very good single- or short handers either. They should offer pretty good performance but not as good as slightly later designs.

IOR hull forms tend to have a rolly and jerky motion but I have never sailed a Sweden 38 so I can''t say that is the case here for certain.

These boats have always struck me a being pretty well constructed. That said most of them had teak decks and in most cases the teak overlay would be pretty close to the end of its useful life span.For me Teak decks are an automatic deal killer. 

Jeff


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Teak decks are a maintenance headache. They''re also a series of leaks waiting to happen unless they weren''t screwed down. Then you get to wait for the decking to delaminate instead. Sweden38''s are nice boats. Big enough to go places, and nicely put together. Joinery below is beautiful, and I especially like the nav table wiring 
console that folds down so you can get at the back of anything without a dentist''s mirror to see what you''re doing. Though they look like they should mean business on the racecourse, I have not heard of them doing well. JeffH''s comments on light air performance echo here..., especially for Long Island Sound. If your plans are to cruise, however, it could be a good way to go in Swan style at a more Tartan price.


----------

